# Are boys just not as friendly?



## GOATBOOTS (Jul 10, 2011)

I just sold my nubian kids 1 doe, 1 buck.  They were 2 months old.  My girl was so sweet and loves to be petted and cuddled.  My buck never did care for it much.  We spent the same ammount of time with them.  You can go near him, he just does not seek out attention.  I usually keep in touch with the people I sell my babies to.  She has not come out and said it but I don't think she is really happy with him, and that's a big deal to me.  I don't know what I could have done different.  We have only had babies 3 times now and he was by far the most stand-offish we have had.  Is this a buck thing, or just individual goat?


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

A little of both really.  Every goat is individual in personality just like humans.

Also bucks tend to be more standoffish than wethers.  If he is just a pet then I would recommend that they wether him.


----------



## Goatmasta (Jul 10, 2011)

personally I don't want a super friendly buck.  They grow up and stink!


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jul 10, 2011)

They plan on using him as a breeder.  I just feel really bad that she does not seem happy with him.  She says he does not seem to want to play with her other kids that are about 2 months older than him either.  She has had him for 2 weeks now.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 10, 2011)

The most dangerous buck we ever had was very very friendly as a baby.  When he was about 18months old he ended up just down right nasty because he had no fear/respect of people. Water bottles, a shock wand, etc were tried. Nothing worked.  My favorite buck was people shy but beautiful and would run to the opposite side of the pen whenever you went in to deal with the girls or feed, etc. Never had to worry about him up close either since he'd go catatonic when you caught him.   I'd rather have to chase one down every 6 months than deal with him in my face or slamming me to the ground every minute.  (the pushy one was turned into buck burger)


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2011)

He's the new kid on the farm...give him time to adjust.  Two weeks really isn't that long.  My newest buckling took almost 6 weeks to fully adjust to his new home.  A few weeks scared of us...a little longer scared of the other boys in the pen.  I'm sure he'll be fine given enough time.


----------



## GOATBOOTS (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm just a worry wart.  I don't like the idea of someone being unhappy with something they bought from me.  I may just be reading more into her e-mails than I should.  Afterall, I am the one who contacted her for an update.  She did not contact me to complain.  Thanks for the responses.


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 10, 2011)

I would give him some time. I have 2 bucks. The bigger one is very friendly. The other one is going through his teenage years. But getting friendlier. They both love to rub their heads on me just as much as my girls. If they get to friendly I squirt them. I hope he works out with her.


----------



## julieq (Jul 10, 2011)

It will probably just take him awhile to adjust to his new home.  We bottle feed all ours and the bucks are just as friendly as the does, including our older bucks.


----------



## LittleDarlings (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine goats are exactly opposite.  My doe is very standoffish.  Her previous owner did not handle her, just dumped her feed and let her be.  Our buck on the other hand, comes running up to me when I come around the corner and puts his head down so I scratch  him.  After 2wks of working with Sugar, she will stand still and let me pet her if she's not spooked.  Definitely an improvement!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a bottle raised buck who is very friendly and loves to cuddle... something I don't dare do at the moment because he's in rut and REEKS.  He's really one of the sweetest goats in the herd when he's not busy blubbering at the ladies.  My other buck is easy to catch, easy to handle but not particularly friendly.  That's no problem as far as I'm concerned.  As long as no one is aggressive or difficult to handle.  It can certainly be easier to maintain personal space with a standoffish buck.


----------



## dianneS (Jul 15, 2011)

I have the opposite.  I only have wethers, no bucks and my herd is 50/50 girls to boys.  The girls are all very standoffish.  The boys are in your face, all over you, wanting attention all the time.  Maybe because they're wethers?  IDK?


----------

